# Breedings have begun!!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since I saw Bailey flagging like crazy tonite....I went out in my jammies with a spotlight in my hand to introduce her to Hank, I had gotten Bailey specifically so Hank would be used here. After 2 years of celibacy Hank the Crank acted true to his nickname.. but was polite enough to romance her first  They'll get more time together tomorrow.

Bailey will be 2 years old in March and weighs 48# so I am confident that my first FF since 08 will be just fine as a new momma.

Projected due date at day 145 for her would be February 23, 2010








Bailey has wattles....so we'll see if she gives those to her kids.









Angel is in flagging heat as well but I think she'll be waiting til her next heat and be bred around the 20th with Teddy.
Binky will be next in line and be bred with Chief next week.

As much as I should have the 3 girls deliver close together for work related reasons, I'd rather not do that to myself....Binky and Angel went within a day of each other this past March.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am so happy Hank got to do some romancing with a nice end result for him 

they should make some cute babies


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey congrats on the breeding. I have two does that I bred last week that will be due around the same time as yours. They are due the 17th, and 18th of Feb. So we can be on baby watch together. Good luck on your other breedings, and so glad Hank got to have alittle romance. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Baileys dam has a really nice udder for a cross girl, so I really hope that Bailey turns out to be as good a milker as Bootsie and even Tilly was good when she was in milk.....now, the question we all ask, wonder what these kids will look like? Baileys dad was a grey agouti pygmy and her mom was a light carmel marked nigi/pygmy.....Hanks dad was as black as he is and his mom a medium grey agouti.


WGF.....It will be great to have a buddy to be :hair: with!!! Happy kiddings to you too :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, you have just started and I have been done for a while, we bred them all in August.

I will have all Jan babies if I am lucky.

He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ha! I guess I know who I can complain to! I have 1 in January, 2 in Febuary, and still have 2 to breed for March! :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Yep, Since Bailey is a FF I wanted her to have my full attention so I am hoping to have a week between her and the other 2 girls :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Liz...next spring 4 out of 5 of mine will be FF!!!! And I have 2 due at exactly the same time! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tara....U R NUTS!!!! You'll be bald before all those kids arrive! :hair:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I know!!! What was I thinking??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> I know!!! What was I thinking??


 You weren't :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I know!!! I am going to be a    !! :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2: 

I still have 2 due this year! :hair: :hair: I am ready for little babies to play with!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tara....don'tcha know that too much :coffee2:  will stunt your growth? :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Good point...maybe just Sunkist for me... :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: :slapfloor:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

And chocolate!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Now THAT would be frightening!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Tara you have 4 out 5 FF. I have 4 out of 6 FF. I have one due this year that is a FF then I will be breeding one FF this month, then two in Nov. All these FF got me nervous. But with some of this   and all my good friends I've made on here I should be okay I hope. But Im sure I will be like this :hair: before its over with.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, you will be bald and jumpy like the rest of us that indulge in way too much :coffee2: and :hair: !!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Liz, that is wonderful. good for Hank..he must have had the love bug bite him lol.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The love bug as well as the competition from the 2 younger bucks!! Poor guy wasn't left alone when he went back to his pen, Chief was all over him! This will be the first time that ALL 3 of my boys "get some" :ROFL:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

it's a party at Liz's house....wwwoooohhhooooo :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep....now remember that I tend to get super impatient when it comes to breeding season, it's not every goat nut that stands in their yard at night in their Pj's with a spotlight trying to get the chosen goaties together at the first sign of flagging tails and bucky blubbering! :slapfloor:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

you are histerical....Not ain't that a picture lol :ROFL:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

oopppss. meant now ain't that a picture...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

2 down 1 to go!!!!

Binky was teasing the boys at the fence today when I got home from work....so Chief got his chance at  today.
He wasn't even out for 10 minutes and he got her 3 times! Those young biys sure know how to "Git'er Done" :slapfloor: 
Rockabilly Ranch Chief








Hollow Ache R Binkey









That will give her a 145 due date of March 1st.....so far it looks like it could be a week between kiddings ray:

Angel is due to come in again around the 18th, so she'll be my last to kid around the 18th of March or later :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant wait to hear the outcome of that pairing


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm nervous already!

Chief is actually longer than Binky, though with all that hair you really can't tell, so I think the kids will _look_ alright...it's the polled thing that has me anxious :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hoping for the best Liz! I don't think there will be a problem though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant wait to hear how the polled to polled goes 

Binky was from a polled to polled breeding already right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, and each of the 3 kids she's had here with me have been horned. Chiefs breederhas told me that he had horn buds and was disbudded, it still does not explain the 5 kids he sired that were polled...it's going to be a LONG 5 months to "wait and see" :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

polled kids do have buds -- they just done grow like normal horns do, they stay as bumps and grow with the head

I will have to post pictures of Ziva


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I have been wondering about this. I had a little doe that I sound a while back. But I didnt disbudd her untill she was 4 weeks old. She just had bumps on her head. So Im not sure if she was polled or not and I was just afraid she was going to get horns. But I know her dad had scurs cause I seen them. Mom Im not sure about. But I think she may have been polled but I didnt know they could get little bumps and still be hornless. But now that I read your post I bet she might have been. But how could that be if both her parents had horns.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Any doeling I've had born here has had horns just start to poke through at 2 weeks old, bumps do appear but don't grow. Bucklings have theirs poke through as early as 4-7 days old.

It's odd for me to have baldy kids...never had ANY before Chief got here and all my goats have horns, except Binky and Chief.

IF I do get polled kids, I just pray they are healthy and normal, their registration and my sanity depends on it :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I honestly believe they will be Liz..... Binky is living proof :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Final breeding of the season is impending for Teddy and Angel......she's on day 18 of her cycle and is showing the impending heat signs. Teddy better make this one count.....after she settles he's losing the jewels!

He makes colorful kids for pets and that is nice BUT his aggressive behavior towards my other boys is not something I will tolerate. Since he is my Bootsies last kid, he'll be here as another "resident hayburner".....or til he proves to be an unsavory wether, then freezer camp is threatened!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Breedings are done for the year! :leap: 

Angel was showing impending signs since Monday...and last night at 9 30 she started screaming and had her tail going like a propeller on a plane! She waited til this afternoon though, Teddy was happy for a little while, now he's back to beating on Chief and Hank. Since her "standing heat" started last night her heat cycles are 21 days....longer than any doe here as the others are around 18-19 days.

Provided she settles, her 145 due date will be March 16th.

Bailey 145 is Feb 23
Binkey 145 is Mar 1

So I will have a break between kiddings next year :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad you do Liz! Two of my does were in heat and bred the EXACT same day! LOL! 

I still have one doe yet to breed. My other doe probably won't settle as I have her in with an 8 month old buck that isn't doing his job! So I may not breed my best doe, which I am frustrated about!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Don't count his abilities out yet Tara....Hank was 4 months old when he bred all 3 of my does within 2 weeks of each other :wink: 


He's now turning 6 years in the spring and is a very gentle boy, not too anxious, but he knows the whats and hows :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, but I've had the little squirt in there her since we've had him and no signs of buckyness or any at all of him doing his job! He didn't even do the togue or lip thing! Nothing! :angry: He's just as though he's a wether. Not even smelly yet.


----------

